# Identify Pocket Watch



## alfred67 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello

I hope someone can help me identify this pocket watch. I was told it belonged to my Great-Great-Great Grandfather.

Pic's of watch

Thanks

Alfred67


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Alfred, I don't recognise anything much on this one, but maybe someone will be along shortly with more info. :yes:

You should NOT expect too much in the way of value, it's not GGGranpa's *Gold* watch, rather it looks like a goldplated or goltone (colour) watch on which the plating or colour has worn off. Also the dial is not in great condition, and the minute/seconds hands are off or missing. *Don't* be tempted to try winding this one in it's present state, you'll likely do more harm than good.









Restoration of this type and age of watch is not likely to be cheap, and is maybe more costly than the worth of the watch when restoration is complete, so a re-furbishment is only to be tackled for sentimental reasons rather than investment reasons. Sorry to be a bit negative, but that's the way things are!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Also, the watch-bow is missing, which will make wearing this watch tricky at best. The bow is the round loop above the watch-pendant where the chain clips on. Finding a replacement will not be easy for a watch this old.


----------



## alfred67 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello Guys

I will be getting it fixed for sentimental reasons . I was hoping to get some history/information on the pocket watch. I did find a date but on the key it reads 1874. I'm told the key is original so I'm thinking the watch is around 1874.

Alfred67


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Perhaps you have a better image of that manufacturers sign on the movement.

It is a simple swiss PW, the 1870ies could be right.

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If you're intending to get this watch repaired for sentimental reasons (which is much better than getting it repaired for resale), then I do wish you the best of luck. Just keep in mind the following things:

1. It is significantly damaged, with missing parts. These will have to be repaired and/or replaced. This isn't easy in a watch this old and obscure.

2. It will require a full disassembly, cleaning, oiling, reassembly and timing. This may be priced reasonably, if nothing inside the watch needs replacing, or it could be very expensive, if the watch has been dropped and something inside it has been jolted out of position.

3. Find an EXPERT watchmaker to fix this. Such people might be hard to find, but the extra effort will be worth it in the end. Don't forget that this is 100+year-old family heirloom. You don't want to give it to some idiot who has no idea how these things work.

Also, if you intend to wear the watch, you must have a chain. Wearing a pocket watch without one is inviting disaster.


----------

